# $16,500—for a Stingray?!



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Aug 17, 2020)

Damn. What am I missing? I know Stingrays are valuable but $16,500? What’s a realistic price for a ‘65?









						Vintage Schwinn Bicycle Classifieds | Facebook
					

PLEASE READ THE RULES BEFORE POSTING!!!!!!!!!!   This group page is created for everyone to post their Vintage Bicycles For Sale/Trade/Wanted  The Classified Rules: 1.  Real Names ONLY.  NO fake...




					www.facebook.com
				





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 17, 2020)

Black wasn't a standard color ever. There were some made though and I haven't heard the real story as to who ordered and sold them. Very few around. 








						F/S  -  Old Black Sting Ray | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

F/S - Old Black Sting Ray - I've had this March '65 for quite awhile now + it's sat in a box the whole time. It's a 98% original beauty + comes w/ NOS correctly dated rear knobby. I'm the first collector to own this + have done no cleanup or any alterations to bike. Bike has all it's original...




					thecabe.com


----------



## sworley (Aug 18, 2020)

Baldy Jeff's is way nicer and actually has some backstory and providence over the one that recently sold on eBay for big bucks. 
I wish him well with the sale and agree with the hype on these, though you'll never see me buy one, I still love the story and think they're worthy of top dollar.


----------



## 1motime (Aug 18, 2020)

Might be worth it to the right collector.  Why would someone try to sell this on Facebook?


----------



## stoney (Aug 18, 2020)

1motime said:


> Might be worth it to the right collector.  Why would someone try to sell this on Facebook?




There is a good FB Stingray page with some serious collectors.


----------



## phantom (Aug 18, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Black wasn't a standard color ever. There were some made though and I haven't heard the real story as to who ordered and sold them. Very few around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks to me exactly like the one on FaceBook....even sellers name is Jeff.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Aug 18, 2020)

Too bad I don’t care for muscle bikes. I had one when I was a kid and hated that i couldn’t jump or corner like the bmx bikes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbender6 (Aug 18, 2020)

Perhaps the seller can start his own forum for bicycles valued above $10,000.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 18, 2020)

i would understand if it was like mint...NOS.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 18, 2020)

phantom said:


> Looks to me exactly like the one on FaceBook....even sellers name is Jeff.




One in the same.


----------



## vastingray (Aug 18, 2020)

stoney said:


> There is a good FB Stingray page with some serious collectors.



Yup https://www.facebook.com/groups/1363194367086261/?ref=share  best one by far


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 18, 2020)

sworley said:


> Baldy Jeff's is way nicer and actually has some backstory and providence over the one that recently sold on eBay for big bucks.
> I wish him well with the sale and agree with the hype on these, though you'll never see me buy one, I still love the story and think they're worthy of top dollar.




Agreed!


----------



## phantom (Aug 18, 2020)

Provenance


----------



## vastingray (Aug 19, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Agreed!



That one that sold on eBay for big money Is back on eBay again for big money lol  shill bidding I suppose


----------



## Baldy Jeff (Aug 21, 2020)

Definitely a HTF original bike - Could be too expensive for most, but no problem as we all start somewhere + add from there!   If you're not interested, no problem.......... but maybe look at it as a learning experience so you know what to look for at that next yard sale or ?  No offense to any, but we all do have one common bond + that's the appreciation of the 2 wheel wonder........no matter the value!  Thank you!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Aug 22, 2020)

IMO Baldy Jeff is a great guy and I hope his bike finds a new home. In the past I have seen more common model Sting-Ray bikes sell for big $.


----------



## jammer (Aug 22, 2020)

Baldy Jeff is awesome, I hope he sells his bike, always had great dealings with Jeff.


----------



## Darthvader (Aug 23, 2020)

Sweet looking ride.


----------

